# Revell Audi R8: The Great Pimpkin Cometh.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Imagine me, a noble faired long haired leaping gnome, turned loose in the Audi R8 factory for about, oh say, 6 months. What's to come is R8 ala Pete McKay.

I've been toying with this R8 for a couple of weeks now, running my hands over it and muttering "my precious" like some overweight Jewish Gollum. First, chrome is strictly verboten except on interior trim. And even then there won't be and real chrome, all silver detailing will be simulated as brushed stainless steel. 

The exterior will be an orange color, Tamiya TS-56 Brilliant Orange to be exact. This is a sort of yellow-orange that is pretty close to this:










The blade will be black chrome Bare Metal Foil. Much of the engine compartment will be body colored carbon fiber. That's to say orange instead of semi-gloss black. More on that in a moment. All of the grill work and wheels will be black, the head light and tail light surrounds will be body colored. I'm looking to see how much of the suspension may be visible, if any of it is it will be orange as well. The basic chassis will be semi gloss black.

The interior will be similar to this, orange seats and console panels and door panels. The exact scheme will be figured out when I get to that part of the project. 










Back to the engine compartment; what you see here that is black will be orange, what is silver will be black carbon fiber, either painted or a decal, not sure yet. The silver toned parts of the engine will be orange. 

...this thing will be SO welcome at a University of Texas football game... 










Engine wiring will be.....HA! Not orange. OK, I lied, it might be orange, not sure yet. The problem with the orange wiring I have is that it doesn't even come close to matching the rest of the orange in the project. But even if it's not orange it will be very detailed. I have access to go look at a real R8 next week, a friend of mine from my temple is a jeweler and has a nice silver 2008 R8. I'll make sure I get better pictures of his wiring when I get the first look. 

I'm already working on part of this project, mostly parts gathering but I'm also doing a lot more research into concept R8's, there were a ton of them. Wholesale construction will begin sometime after sundown on Saturday.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

sounds like a neat project...keep us updated!!!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

ROFL!!! I posted this in the wrong place....silly me. 

OK, back to the build...

Last night I did the wheels for the R8, came out looking pretty good. 










The calipers are the orange the body will be, the rotors are bare metaled and the wheels are just shot in a semi gloss black.

The interior I've had to revise my idea twice for, and this is what I finally came up with. 



















It's much nicer looking in person and once I shoot it with flat clear it'll look more like leather. Basically the center panels of the seats and the panels on the inner doors are orange as is the top of the console. The steering wheel accents sort of were a last minute idea. I will be adding seat belts after the shot of flat clear. 

The engine and AWD drive line was another small build, I haven't started detailing the engine yet so what you see here is what they give you. Again, the orange accents on the engine are obvious. 










I decided to just shoot the suspension parts semi-gloss black and be done with it, not much will be visible even with the front wheels turned about 30 degrees. I also shot the first couple of coats of orange on the body, having been blessed with good weather today it's sunning itself on my balcony as I type. I really need to take the redheads down for their portraits too but I find myself rather fatigued today and want to take a nap before heading off to temple for Shabbos. Hopefully my jewelery store friend will bring his R8 so I can check it out a little early. But for now, nap time!! I'll check back on Saturday night.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Absolute heartbreak on this project I discovered tonight.

I went out to my work space a few minutes ago and when I place the dust cover over the body and glass on Friday afternoon I had mistakenly left an open container of lacquer thinner under the cover as well. What I found was not so much a pumpkin as an orange, and a rather moldy one at that. The body suffered from 24 hours of contained exposure to lacquer thinner fumes and has been reduced to the consistency of orange silly putty. 

I will contact RM about a replacement body and glass, I may as well buy a new kit for that matter and I'm sure what it will probably cost me. So for now, this project is boxed and put away. I will get back to building Ferrari's either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

MAN THAT SUCK PETE, Build anther one man, that one was looking so nice I never saw the body but i can only imagine


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Pretty much like this:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

lol.......DAMN, HOPE THAT GUY Lived, speed kills NO DOUBT.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

As far as I know it was a prototype and the guy walked away from it before it was consumed. Early R8's had a problem with overheating, I've read where at least two burned to the ground while being tested on the Nurburgring.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Pete that is a diorama in waiting. Unique would be the word. 
I have a F430 Challenge car that has given me nothing but problems so I plan on using it in a diorama with another F430 Challenge car. Make Lemonade my friend.
Chris


----------

